

Adventures in Lisp application deployment - Jimmy
http://ahefner.livejournal.com/15783.html

======
stcredzero
One advantage of environments like C, C++, Java, is that the default end-
product of the development process is _deployment_.

With Smalltalk, you have to strip the development and other unused stuff out
of the image, which is a messy business that can lead to exceptions showing up
in front of the customer if you don't do it right. Many places just leave all
that stuff in the image. It's unnecessary overhead, but Moore's law and the
similar increase in disk capacity has made that into a rounding error.

(This is also why debugging and development are so magical in environments
like Smalltalk. It's the _default case_. Debugging is often so painless,
people use it to document!)

~~~
vii
It's true that SBCL doesn't make the binary delivery process easy.

However, both Allegro CL and Lispworks put a lot of effort into it and succeed
quite well. For example, Allegro CL will automatically copy all loaded shared
libraries that are not from /lib or /usr/lib to the delivery directory, which
nicely solves the CFFI wrapper issue.

[http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/lw51/DV/html/deluser....](http://www.lispworks.com/documentation/lw51/DV/html/deluser.htm)

[http://www.franz.com/support/documentation/current/doc/deliv...](http://www.franz.com/support/documentation/current/doc/delivery.htm)

------
apage43
I had tried using SBCL to generate excutables before myself, using SDL as an
external lib. Worked, but they were ENORMOUS (20mb). Not sure what I did
wrong.

~~~
jrockway
Well, it's basically a memory dump. Disk space is cheap.

------
WilliamLP
> renamed lib _mixalot_ -mpg123, with these changes. The 64-bit binary doesn't
> have any of these problems, and should Just Work, _but_ you have to provide
> your own libmpg123 as before.

I don't think he can lie. That's a big but.

~~~
jrockway
What?

~~~
jcl
An attempt at humor, perhaps:
[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=mixalot+%22big+butt...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=mixalot+%22big+butts%22)

